# Where to buy already modified SA Tivo Series 1?



## outz (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm basically looking for a SA Series 1 Tivo that already has the ethernet card, and even more if possible. I've googled a while and have came up with nothing. I see a few series 1's on ebay, but none come with ethernet etc... so I would end up having to bid on another auction. So basically I'm just not feeling the whole do it yourself at the moment and was wondering if anyone knew any places that basically sold modded series 1's. if it's even legal to do that.

the main reason i want a series 1 is because i would like to obtain shell access. i current own a series 2, and the code on the back starts with 5 so apparently i would need to send it off for some $60 prom modification... so i'd just rather buy a series 1 for that much and have something to fall back on if i break it.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Putting an ethernet card into a S1 is very simple. 4 screws to take of the cover and pop in the card.

However, look for a S2 on ebay with TCD2xxx. They are hackable without a prom mod and have built in USB 2.0.


----------



## outz (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for the s2 advice.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

If you can find an inexpensive Series 1 you could always just add the TurboNet or CacheCard for fairly cheap. www.9thtee.com is still selling them. TurboNet card is $70, CacheCard is 95.


----------



## surfactant (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I was just researching what my Series 1 would be worth, since it has lifetime subscription but a flaky modem. I've long thought that I might install the turbonet card (a friend of mine did with no problems and loves it) but the modem never really broke. I just have to watch the progress screen while it's connecting and plug in the phone line right when it starts to dial. Standard, fully working series 1 with lifetime fetch $150-$180 on ebay, with an additional $20-$25 shipping. Would you be interested in mine for $100? Everything else works fine, original remote, etc.

Just curious...


----------



## aarathi (Oct 30, 2007)

I am unaware of this series. Please search in internet through google.


----------

